# Puppy to adult food



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

We feed Fromm's puppy kibble but am wondering when to make the switch to adult kibble. Zoey will be 1 year old on August 1st and still only eats 1/2 cup per day.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

now should be fine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

m&m mom said:


> We feed Fromm's puppy kibble but am wondering when to make the switch to adult kibble. Zoey will be 1 year old on August 1st and still only eats 1/2 cup per day.


Kodi's 6 years old, weighs 17 1/2 lbs and STILL eats that amount.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

I was hoping you two would respond. Thanks!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Puppy food is not necessary; other than smaller kibble size, it is a great marketing tool to get puppy owners to pay a little more for their food for 6-12 months. Dog food manufacturers are looking out for their profits, not offering something that is required for better health.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a tidbit from Sabine ... We shouldn't try to compare different kibbles based on volume of kibble . A cup of one variety can vary hugely from another . From around 180 kcal to over 600 kcal per cup. Volume is a very inaccurate measure, since the size and density of kibble plays a larger role in this than its caloric density by weight. Think of how many grains of rice it takes to fill a cup vs. how many walnuts. An average Hav might only eat 300kcal per day so you see the difference.
right on Jeanne.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> Puppy food is not necessary; other than smaller kibble size, it is a great marketing tool to get puppy owners to pay a little more for their food for 6-12 months. Dog food manufacturers are looking out for their profits, not offering something that is required for better health.


Fromm's is the same price for puppy as well as adult.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> Just a tidbit from Sabine ... We shouldn't try to compare different kibbles based on volume of kibble . A cup of one variety can vary hugely from another . From around 180 kcal to over 600 kcal per cup. Volume is a very inaccurate measure, since the size and density of kibble plays a larger role in this than its caloric density by weight. Think of how many grains of rice it takes to fill a cup vs. how many walnuts. An average Hav might only eat 300kcal per day so you see the difference.
> right on Jeanne.


This brand is k417 per cup. She probably eats between 1/2-3/4 cup a day at 11 months and 7 pounds.

Is this okay?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

every dog is different. At this age 12 mos. you basically want them to maintain their weight ,if it is at optimal weight. The only way to do this is to weigh them and keep track of it. ,and adjust if necessary.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I just read this the other day; http://www.thepossiblecanine.com/reducing-your-pudgy-pooch


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you. 

How would I find the optimal weight? She is petite that is for sure. Very proportionate and has 100% energy as well as appropriate naps during the day and a solid evening sleeper. I'd say she is growing slowly but steadily. I am assuming she is not quite done growing...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would check with your vet.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

How much food did you feed your puppy when they were 10 weeks old? I have been giving him a heaping 1/4 cup Royal Canin Puppy Food for breakfast and a heaping 1/4 cup at 5 pm. At first he wasn't finishing it....now it eats it all. He also started waking up around 2 am to go potty. We take him out around 10:30pm and he does his business and goes to bed in his crate no problem. The first week home, he slept the whole night. Now he's starting this 2 am potty time. He actually goes. He then goes back in the crate to sleep no problem. Did this happen to anyone?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

At 10 weeks old we were feeding three meals a day. My breeder said Molly could eat 1/4 cup of food 3X day but molly only ate about half that much. He is still a baby so if he needs to go during the night you must respond and take him out. Just keep things all business and put him right back to bed. I am sure he won't need to go out during the night much longer.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

do you remember how much Molly weighed at 10 weeks old?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly was 3.4 lbs. at 10 1/2 weeks old when I got her. She ate about 1/8 cup of food 3X day but she could have had more if she wanted it as per breeder.


----------

